# Pixie & Poppy



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

Pixie & Poppy, our beloved new kittens!

Poppy

'butter wouldnt melt' (oh it really would, looks can be decieving!)








i may be small, but i can stretch!








cuddling an imaginary teddy bear?








no dad, you cant use the laptop!








see, im a secret tabby! i have stripes!









and now...Pixie

having a wash








hiiii!








little miss ladylike








you cant see me!








sleepy baby









and finally one of them together, Pixie has had a growth sput, she looks so big next to Poppy now!


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh how sweet! They are beautiful! :thumbup: x


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

thank you :thumbup:

i think they are sweet, but im biased


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh they are lovely, when I was a child we had a black cat called Jessica, she was adorable but had a very naughty side and my Nan had a tabby just like yours who was called Suzy, she was lovely too :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pics lovely kittens:thumbup:


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks all


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aw, so cute, i wish my 2 would snuggle up like the last picture, adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Pixie looks very bengal-ly :001_wub: xx


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

aawwww theyre both proper little cuties, its not just jeffery who likes laptops then, he wont stay away from mine, everytime im typing he jumps onto it haha or if he see's its not in use he tries to lay on it, and as soon as he notices hes pressing buttons, he starts moving around more on it haha


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Pixie looks very bengal-ly :001_wub: xx


im glad you've said that. i think she looks like a bengal, or even half bengal. She was advertised as a tabby, but she definately has spots on her sides, and seems to have alot of the bengal type facial markings.

i asked the vet what she thought, she said that she thinks BOTH the kittens (from different mums i might add! so must have been the daddy) look like they could be part bengal, but they dont have the temperament of bengals, which she said are quite moody, temperamental, and can be vicious :eek6: whereas Pixie is really affectionate. 
i've not heard of bengals being that bad before, so i was a bit taken aback by her comment.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

MrLeady said:


> aawwww theyre both proper little cuties, its not just jeffery who likes laptops then, he wont stay away from mine, everytime im typing he jumps onto it haha or if he see's its not in use he tries to lay on it, and as soon as he notices hes pressing buttons, he starts moving around more on it haha


nope, not just Jeffery, Poppy is definatly a laptop lover. She'll sit by the side of it and watch the mouse curser moving, and then will try and pounce on it :lol:


----------

